# Liberal promise free education for veterans



## Scoobie Newbie (13 Feb 2016)

http://globalnews.ca/video/2181739/justin-trudeau-promises-free-post-secondary-education-to-all-veterans

That's great and all. But where is the money coming from and why present this shiny new Apple when none was asked for?


----------



## Cloud Cover (13 Feb 2016)

Sheep Dog AT said:
			
		

> http://globalnews.ca/video/2181739/justin-trudeau-promises-free-post-secondary-education-to-all-veterans
> 
> That's great and all. But where is the money coming from and why present this shiny new Apple when none was asked for?



It's a long overdue "gift" of appreciation, take it because you earned with every shovel load from a trench or sand pile into a sand bag. Think  of all the post secondary training officers get from universities and war colleges all over the place, masters and Ph.D. Programs etc. If they want to fund this program with internal dollars, stop promoting so many captains to major, major to colonel and colonel to general. The education bill that comes with so many promotions is enormous and out of proportion to such a small army.


----------



## Kirkhill (13 Feb 2016)

whiskey601 said:
			
		

> It's a long overdue "gift" of appreciation, take it because you earned with every shovel load from a trench or sand pile into a sand bag. Think  of all the post secondary training officers get from universities and war colleges all over the place, masters and Ph.D. Programs etc. If they want to fund this program with internal dollars, stop promoting so many captains to major, major to colonel and colonel to general. The education bill that comes with so many promotions is enormous and out of proportion to such a small army.



I agree. It is a good idea. Full stop.


----------



## Halifax Tar (13 Feb 2016)

What qulifies a veteran to be able to draw on the new Canadian "GI Bill" I wonder...

Surly it cant just be 3-5 years service and you get a free post secondary education...


----------



## The Bread Guy (13 Feb 2016)

Sheep Dog AT said:
			
		

> http://globalnews.ca/video/2181739/justin-trudeau-promises-free-post-secondary-education-to-all-veterans
> 
> That's great and all. But where is the money coming from ...


Good question.  On the other hand ...


			
				Sheep Dog AT said:
			
		

> ...and why present this shiny new Apple *when none was asked for*?


Really?  While this only taps one chunk of the demographic, there's one or two posts here (specifically here) complaining about a less-than-ideal system for vets, so wouldn't say there's been no call for action on this front.


----------



## Ostrozac (13 Feb 2016)

But I guess I know what I'll be doing whenever I grow up and get out of the military; postgrad!







Of course, that assumes this is an actually resourced program, not just a fake promise. 

Hey, anybody else remember that UAV Squadron and Airborne Battalion that were going to be posted to Goose Bay?


----------



## The Bread Guy (13 Feb 2016)

Ostrozac said:
			
		

> Hey, anybody else remember that UAV Squadron and Airborne Battalion that were going to be posted to Goose Bay?


Shhhh - around here, some don't think those promises are worthy of bringing up  >


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (13 Feb 2016)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Good question.  On the other hand ...Really?  While this only taps one chunk of the demographic, there's one or two posts here (specifically here) complaining about a less-than-ideal system for vets, so wouldn't say there's been no call for action on this front.



What I meant by the second part was that I only heard a request to go back to a similar system for vets prior to the lump sum. I don't recall a vocal majority call for education. Seems like a nice idea, perhaps modelled on the American military.


----------



## Jarnhamar (13 Feb 2016)

Halifax Tar said:
			
		

> What qulifies a veteran to be able to draw on the new Canadian "GI Bill" I wonder...
> 
> Surly it cant just be 3-5 years service and you get a free post secondary education...



That will be an important question.   Anyone who joins the CAF and quits after basic, even before their trade school is done, is considered a veteran by VAC.


----------



## George Wallace (13 Feb 2016)

Halifax Tar said:
			
		

> What qulifies a veteran to be able to draw on the new Canadian "GI Bill" I wonder...
> 
> Surly it cant just be 3-5 years service and you get a free post secondary education...



Perhaps they will use a formula similar to what is/was in place where the amount of reimbursement towards education fees is calculated on years of service.  That would make sense as opposed to giving free education for all, even those who dropped out at Recruit School (as the Government seems for some reason to consider them to have qualified to be called "Veteran").  Number of years served would be used towards number of years paid for at an educational institution.


----------



## mariomike (13 Feb 2016)

For reference,

Definition of a Veteran

Any former member of the Canadian Armed Forces who successfully underwent basic training and is honourably released.
http://www.veterans.gc.ca/eng/about-us/definition-veteran


----------



## runormal (13 Feb 2016)

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> That will be an important question.   Anyone who joins the CAF and quits after basic, even before their trade school is done, is considered a veteran by VAC.



Where as the veterans hiring act considers a veteran to be at least 3 years of service.

http://jobs-emplois.gc.ca/vet-ac/serv-eng.htm


Now for a curve ball  >, reservists? What if anything should they get? 

We already have the ILP program and if maxed out can net you $8k towards university. Which is roughly 1 year of tuition and books. Like wise the training schedule both in the summer and during the school year is heavily catered towards university students. More ILP money would be great, but honestly I think it is fairly good as it is. 

If reservists were to get anything what should it the calculation be?  Class B/C at 1:1 and Class A at 1:0.5 just like how it currently is if/when a member CT's?


----------



## Journeyman (13 Feb 2016)

runormal said:
			
		

> Now for a curve ball  >, reservists? What if anything should they get?



Night school.


----------



## PuckChaser (13 Feb 2016)

I think we should change the title to "Liberals promise to grant..." There's no announcement yet, it's still just one of the hundreds of vote buying promises.


----------



## RocketRichard (13 Feb 2016)

Will this include all veterans or just those recently released?  I think this is a good idea to help transition into the civilian world. Will be interesting to see specifics of the program.


----------



## Navy_Pete (13 Feb 2016)

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> That will be an important question.   Anyone who joins the CAF and quits after basic, even before their trade school is done, is considered a veteran by VAC.



I think that's to make sure anyone who gets broken during basic or otherwise medically released is covered.  Doesn't take much to blow out a knee or something else career ending before it starts.


----------



## bick (13 Feb 2016)

That video is from August 2015, it was a campaign promise. Nothing new.


----------



## The Bread Guy (13 Feb 2016)

Rhodesian said:
			
		

> That video is from August 2015, it was a campaign promise. Nothing new.


For the win!

Given that, and the good questions that are coming up, I'm tweaking the thread title just a touch, and moving it into VAC stuff.

*Milnet.ca Staff*


----------



## George Wallace (13 Feb 2016)

Navy_Pete said:
			
		

> I think that's to make sure anyone who gets broken during basic or otherwise medically released is covered.  Doesn't take much to blow out a knee or something else career ending before it starts.



I consider that to be the very limit of being "legit", no matter what stage they are at in their training/service.

Those who pull the "This is not for me -- VOR" in St Jean are not, nor ever will be, Veterans in my eye; especially in Week One.


----------



## RocketRichard (13 Feb 2016)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> I consider that to be the very limit of being "legit", no matter what stage they are at in their training/service.
> 
> Those who pull the "This is not for me -- VOR" in St Jean are not, nor ever will be, Veterans in my eye; especially in Week One.



Wholeheartedly concur


----------



## George Wallace (13 Feb 2016)

runormal said:
			
		

> Now for a curve ball  >, reservists? What if anything should they get?
> 
> We already have the ILP program and if maxed out can net you $8k towards university. Which is roughly 1 year of tuition and books. Like wise the training schedule both in the summer and during the school year is heavily catered towards university students.



You have to remember, university students are paying out of their pockets for their education.  High School students have their costs paid for by the tax payers of their municipalities and province.


----------



## Navy_Pete (13 Feb 2016)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> I consider that to be the very limit of being "legit", no matter what stage they are at in their training/service.
> 
> Those who pull the "This is not for me -- VOR" in St Jean are not, nor ever will be, Veterans in my eye; especially in Week One.



I completely agree; I just meant that's why they fall under VAC.


----------



## Kirkhill (13 Feb 2016)

If they combined the University/College benefit with the Summer Student Job Programme (like the old YTEP Programme) then they would have the backbone of a Contract system similar to the Americans that could apply to both the Regs and the Reserves.  

X years in the Regs + Y years in the Reserves gets you a diploma and future considerations.


----------



## PuckChaser (13 Feb 2016)

Chris Pook said:
			
		

> X years in the Regs + Y years in the Reserves gets you a diploma and future considerations.



And a first round draft pick?


----------



## Kirkhill (13 Feb 2016)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> And a first round draft pick?



Negotiable.


----------



## The Bread Guy (26 Jul 2016)

A bit of an update ...


> Nine months after the Liberals came to power saying veterans would not have to fight the government for support and compensation, former soldiers say they are disappointed that so many commitments have yet to be fulfilled, including a promise of a free education for those who complete their service.
> 
> The failure of the government to quickly meet its promises on an education benefit, as well as on restoring the option of lifetime pensions to those with disabilities, are the two deepest disappointments for veterans, said Mike Blois, the former president of the Afghanistan Veterans Association of Canada.
> 
> ...


----------

